# Any ex squaddies?



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just wondering if there was any ex forces are within DW. Got a few questions if so?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Ex Royal Navy here mate if that helps


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

ex royal artillery - does that help.


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Ex RAF here.


----------



## frs3150 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ex Royal Engineer (also first post! :newbie


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

ex royal artillery :thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Current RN


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

dirty ex royal navy! the senior service!!!!!!!


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

Current serving senior service member RN ;-)
And a WAFU !!!


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Current Sapper


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Ex artillery :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Queens/PWRR


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Ex Airborne Gunner 7 RHA


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ex Royal Engineer.


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

Bruce865 gone missing


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Ex Royal Irish.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Ex-boy scout 1991-8


----------



## carts (Jun 3, 2013)

Current Royal Artillery


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks like the arty boys are taking the lead :thumb:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ex RAF here!


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

EX REME (22 years)


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Surprised the mods haven't moved this to off topic


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

Exotica said:


> Surprised the mods haven't moved this to off topic


fear of reprisals??? :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Current here - i'm in the bit that every other service/job is geared to support.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

vRS Carl said:


> Current here - i'm in the bit that every other service/job is geared to support.


Ah ... Logistics ... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PTR101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Current RAF here.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Ex Royal Marine


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Ex army cadet :lol:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Jack said:


> Ex Royal Marine


navy then


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

also ex reme


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Billigmeister said:


> fear of reprisals??? :thumb:


Just confused and where are the questions?


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Garfy said:


> ex royal artillery - does that help.


Just a quick couple of questions on how you found the transition to civvie street? as to be quite honest I'm ****ting myself to say the least! Haha are you actually in the detailing business by any chance?


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

R14CKE said:


> Current Sapper


Where you based at the moment mate?


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Patr1ck said:


> Bruce865 gone missing


Nah not gone missing but can't use my Internet without the wifi in Germany!


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

A lot of cannon fodders here! No recce at all?!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol I thought you was going to ask us to detail Gerry Adams car


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

Bruce865 said:


> Just a quick couple of questions on how you found the transition to civvie street? as to be quite honest I'm ****ting myself to say the least! Haha are you actually in the detailing business by any chance?


sorry not in the detailing business just an enthusiast.

I'll say it depends on what you expect and have planned. What regt are you and what skills do you have? Some find it hard to adjust to not having a living regime and planned day - very hard to adjust from if you don't have a work plan. iif you have something lined up then its a lot easier - as you have something to focus on.
I think most struggle a little after leaving a strict regime and having different decisions to make, but it is do-able.
everyone has their own story and way of doing things - what works for one may not for another. that is not a cop out its true but if you have more questions pm me or ask on here - one of us can help.
if anyone has anything to add please do as we all have different experiences.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Geordieexile said:


> Ah ... Logistics ... :lol::lol::lol:


No i said everyone else is geared TO support, not i'm geared to support everyone else 

All other arms and services in the MOD are geared to support me and my comrades


----------



## frs3150 (Mar 20, 2010)

vRS Carl said:


> No i said everyone else is geared TO support, not i'm geared to support everyone else
> 
> All other arms and services in the MOD are geared to support me and my comrades


MPGS? They need a lot of support / help!


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

nichol4s said:


> navy then


they hate that!!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

nichol4s said:


> navy then


:lol::lol:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

ells_924 said:


> they hate that!!


I know this


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Jack said:


> :lol::lol:


:thumb:


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Garfy said:


> sorry not in the detailing business just an enthusiast.
> 
> I'll say it depends on what you expect and have planned. What regt are you and what skills do you have? Some find it hard to adjust to not having a living regime and planned day - very hard to adjust from if you don't have a work plan. iif you have something lined up then its a lot easier - as you have something to focus on.
> I think most struggle a little after leaving a strict regime and having different decisions to make, but it is do-able.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the advice and I should soon hopefully have Eddie Stobart lined up soon for a temporary job and I know what I want todo with my life it's just leaving the army feels like a giant step! Just a lot of what if and stuff! And I'm recce, 1st The Queens Dragoon Guards so all I have is driving licenses and that's all I have to offer really but planning on self employment anyways


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

All I can say constructively, is expect imbeciles to be in charge of whatever your setting out to do, more so than the one's you are already experienced with, treat them the same way and you wont go far wrong!!


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Cheers Ian


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I've been out since mid 2005 at first I missed to routine and thought all civvies were thick, always late needed telling more than once what to do but now nearly 8yrs on it was the best move I made I've the army is full of bull sh*t, how the hell I accepted been told when to eat sleep and sh*t is beyond me. i'd never advise anyone to join..

but having said that id did enjoy my time from 1998-2005 my last posting was a bit to be desired though 12 months MCTC :wall: 

Good luck bruce just out of intrest how long have you been in? make sure you take full advantage of your resettlement and leave and don't let them fob you off (if you get it that is) :thumb:


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> I've been out since mid 2005 at first I missed to routine and thought all civvies were thick, always late needed telling more than once what to do but now nearly 8yrs on it was the best move I made I've the army is full of bull sh*t, how the hell I accepted been told when to eat sleep and sh*t is beyond me. i'd never advise anyone to join..
> 
> but having said that id did enjoy my time from 1998-2005 my last posting was a bit to be desired though 12 months MCTC :wall:
> 
> Good luck bruce just out of intrest how long have you been in? make sure you take full advantage of your resettlement and leave and don't let them fob you off (if you get it that is) :thumb:


Your not wrong and being in the smallest regiment in the British army the bull**** is sky high! It's absolutely unbelievable! I'm mainly sick of constantly justifying myself when I shouldn't have to! Don't get me wrong I've loved a lot of it but has definitely been a love hate relationship!

I'm not entitled to any resentlement except for the 28 days leave because I've only served coming upto 5 years! ****** really! Forgot to mention I've been royally ****ed over since I've got to this reg! ******s!

1st The Queens Dragoon Guards (welsh and border counties cavalry) a recce regiment mate what about yourself?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Bruce865 said:


> Your not wrong and being in the smallest regiment in the British army the bull**** is sky high! It's absolutely unbelievable! I'm mainly sick of constantly justifying myself when I shouldn't have to! Don't get me wrong I've loved a lot of it but has definitely been a love hate relationship!
> 
> I'm not entitled to any resentlement except for the 28 days leave because I've only served coming upto 5 years! ****** really! Forgot to mention I've been royally ****ed over since I've got to this reg! ******s!
> 
> 1st The Queens Dragoon Guards (welsh and border counties cavalry) a recce regiment mate what about yourself?


I was in 1RHA my time was good to be honest a few ****s but thats in any regt I was attached to 1RGJ no that was bull sh*t to the highest degree!

resettlement isn't was its cracked up to be anyway. the grass is greener this side :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

frs3150 said:


> MPGS? They need a lot of support / help!


Lol :lol:

No, Infantry :thumb:


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> I was in 1RHA my time was good to be honest a few ****s but thats in any regt I was attached to 1RGJ no that was bull sh*t to the highest degree!
> 
> resettlement isn't was its cracked up to be anyway. the grass is greener this side :thumb:


I can feel the slime rolling off my back the closer it gets to November! Civvie street can't come soon enough


----------



## Ti280uk (Apr 17, 2013)

Another ex Bootneck here 😊


----------



## frs3150 (Mar 20, 2010)

If your driving mate just be prepared to work for your money, recce afternoons and poets days are long gone! I drive class 1 now after 16 years in, and its long hours but has its rewards like being paid for overtime not just your boss telling you on a Friday afternoon your on duty driver all weekend as spr / pte smith (who was supposed to be on) grannys rabbit has died! I don't miss it at all best move I ever made  just set your sights realistically and enjoy it, no matter what you end up doing it will never be as hard as what you have already done


----------



## frs3150 (Mar 20, 2010)

vRS Carl said:


> Lol :lol:
> 
> No, Infantry :thumb:


Infantry may be the queen of the battlefield but its the Engineer's that stop that ***** getting bummed! :-D


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

frs3150 said:


> Infantry may be the queen of the battlefield but its the Engineer's that stop that ***** getting bummed! :-D


Plus one RE


----------



## auditek (Sep 20, 2008)

frs3150 said:


> Infantry may be the queen of the battlefield but its the Engineer's that stop that ***** getting bummed! :-D


Ex RAF, 22 years.The RAF takes the first ones in, and brings the last ones out


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

vRS Carl said:


> No i said everyone else is geared TO support, not i'm geared to support everyone else
> 
> All other arms and services in the MOD are geared to support me and my comrades


Ha ha, I was being sarcastic ... stores are for storing etc! ie; we're all here to support logistics rather than the other way round!


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

auditek said:


> Ex RAF, 22 years.The RAF takes the first ones in, and brings the last ones out


Correction you fly us in somewhere near then the recce go in and do the business ;-)


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

frs3150 said:


> If your driving mate just be prepared to work for your money, recce afternoons and poets days are long gone! I drive class 1 now after 16 years in, and its long hours but has its rewards like being paid for overtime not just your boss telling you on a Friday afternoon your on duty driver all weekend as spr / pte smith (who was supposed to be on) grannys rabbit has died! I don't miss it at all best move I ever made  just set your sights realistically and enjoy it, no matter what you end up doing it will never be as hard as what you have already done


Cheers mate and the driving job will only be for a while as I have other plans! I think anything is possible with the right attitude and perseverance so going to keep on working on building my empire haha


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Bruce865 said:


> Correction you fly us in somewhere near then the recce go in and do the business ;-)


Could not do that without REME fixing your gear.

Art Et Marte.

Paula


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Bruce865 said:


> Correction you fly us in somewhere near then the recce go in and do the business ;-)


We fly you in then go back to our 5 star hotel for G & T's.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

bruce i would seriously think about staying in if i were you,i came out in 1987 after a 12 year stint in the REME and i still find it hard to settle


----------



## ashton1 (May 7, 2013)

Current RAF (two years to do, can't wait)


----------

